# HS/Club black out date



## soccermama213 (Nov 4, 2017)

just to clarify - the black out date for starting HS starts the Monday after Thanksgiving right? 

My dd had several HS players say they couldn't play in a preseason game on 11/21 because they are Playing in tournaments thanksgiving weekend. She is trying to tell them they can play both that week only but wanted to be sure. Of course the ones going to NC or having late CRL games will sit out longer but they can play any preseason leading up to Thanksgivnf weekend right?


----------



## espola (Nov 4, 2017)

soccermama213 said:


> just to clarify - the black out date for starting HS starts the Monday after Thanksgiving right?
> 
> My dd had several HS players say they couldn't play in a preseason game on 11/21 because they are Playing in tournaments thanksgiving weekend. She is trying to tell them they can play both that week only but wanted to be sure. Of course the ones going to NC or having late CRL games will sit out longer but they can play any preseason leading up to Thanksgivnf weekend right?


Which Section?


----------



## CaliKlines (Nov 4, 2017)

soccermama213 said:


> just to clarify - the black out date for starting HS starts the Monday after Thanksgiving right?
> 
> My dd had several HS players say they couldn't play in a preseason game on 11/21 because they are Playing in tournaments thanksgiving weekend. She is trying to tell them they can play both that week only but wanted to be sure. Of course the ones going to NC or having late CRL games will sit out longer but they can play any preseason leading up to Thanksgivnf weekend right?


I have never used a specific date for when the high school season begins. My rule of thumb is the first time she plays in a high school game with (paid ) referees, then she is done with club until the high school season is over. She has missed a few preseason games and some tournament participation due to club commitments over the years.


----------



## younothat (Nov 4, 2017)

CaliKlines said:


> I have never used a specific date for when the high school season begins. My rule of thumb is the first time she plays in a high school game with referees, then she is done with club until the high school season is over. She has missed a few preseason games and some tournament participation due to club commitments over the years.


First time time there is paid referees for any HS play is the rule of thumb we use, that could be a pre-season game, tournament, scrimmage or whatever.

MY DD normally will not participate in HS in this manner until  the first regular HS game to avoid any any possible conflicts and she doesn't return to even training until the HS season is over.  YMMV and not all HS and clubs are this accommodating or understanding.


----------



## soccermama213 (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm trying to find out if they can play in a preseason game before thanksgiving weekend. My dds HS team so canceling because half their team is playing thanksgiving weekend tourneys plus 3 are going to NC but I thought that week leading up to thanksgiving was ok. I'm sure it has paid refs since it's not a scrimmage

We are a HS in temecula area so CIF-SS?


----------



## SplitSoccerFamMom (Nov 4, 2017)

I was under the impression that many of the tournaments such as SURF and Silverlakes are specifically titled COLLEGE SHOWCASES and are not league sponsored activities so therefore they are not considered a conflict with HS. Anyone confirm or deny this info?


----------



## espola (Nov 4, 2017)

SplitSoccerFamMom said:


> I was under the impression that many of the tournaments such as SURF and Silverlakes are specifically titled COLLEGE SHOWCASES and are not league sponsored activities so therefore they are not considered a conflict with HS. Anyone confirm or deny this info?


Deny.


----------



## fotos4u2 (Nov 4, 2017)

soccermama213 said:


> I'm trying to find out if they can play in a preseason game before thanksgiving weekend. My dds HS team so canceling because half their team is playing thanksgiving weekend tourneys plus 3 are going to NC but I thought that week leading up to thanksgiving was ok. I'm sure it has paid refs since it's not a scrimmage
> 
> We are a HS in temecula area so CIF-SS?


You cannot play in any high school games until AFTER your last club game.  So if the high school game is November 21 and they are scheduled to play in a club game on November 24 they cannot play.  This is a CIF (aka high school) rule, not a club rule.  

Our high school team is going to be missing a bunch of our Varsity players for their first tournament because two of the local club teams are still in CRL.


----------



## fotos4u2 (Nov 4, 2017)

SplitSoccerFamMom said:


> I was under the impression that many of the tournaments such as SURF and Silverlakes are specifically titled COLLEGE SHOWCASES and are not league sponsored activities so therefore they are not considered a conflict with HS. Anyone confirm or deny this info?


They can call it whatever they want, but to qualify as something that isn't a conflict it can't have paid refs.  Most winter college showcases that conflict probably don't employ paid refs and make sure they only do small sided games.


----------



## Snchz13 (Nov 6, 2017)

fotos4u2 said:


> You cannot play in any high school games until AFTER your last club game.  So if the high school game is November 21 and they are scheduled to play in a club game on November 24 they cannot play.  This is a CIF (aka high school) rule, not a club rule.
> 
> Our high school team is going to be missing a bunch of our Varsity players for their first tournament because two of the local club teams are still in CRL.


I’m a HS and Club Coach.  We have our first HS Scrimmage on November 21st.  And we have our last tournament thanksgiving weekend(24, 25, 26).  Because it’s a scrimmage, the girls can play both.  If it were a tournament or a non-league game then the player would have to choose, once they play a non-league game they have to stop club soccer.


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 6, 2017)

There is NO such a thing as an official HS game before Thanksgiving at CIF-SS. It's a *Scrimmage*. Almost all schools playing at least 1 game on Nov 21, 22nd or 23rd. It DOES NOT conflict with any of Thanksgiving tournaments.


----------



## fotos4u2 (Nov 6, 2017)

Snchz13 said:


> I’m a HS and Club Coach.  We have our first HS Scrimmage on November 21st.  And we have our last tournament thanksgiving weekend(24, 25, 26).  Because it’s a scrimmage, the girls can play both.  If it were a tournament or a non-league game then the player would have to choose, once they play a non-league game they have to stop club soccer.


Personally, I'd suggest anyone choosing this route to check with their school's Athletic Director because not all CIF sections may have the same rules about what constitutes a "game" and it would really suck to accidentally break a rule and be the cause of an issue for the team.  I know in our area that coaches intentionally don't schedule games (or scrimmages) until after Thanksgiving weekend to be safe.


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> There is NO such a thing as an official HS game before Thanksgiving at CIF-SS. It's a *Scrimmage*. Almost all schools playing at least 1 game on Nov 21, 22nd or 23rd. It DOES NOT conflict with any of Thanksgiving tournaments.


Which section?


----------



## Fact (Nov 6, 2017)

Snchz13 said:


> I’m a HS and Club Coach.  We have our first HS Scrimmage on November 21st.  And we have our last tournament thanksgiving weekend(24, 25, 26).  Because it’s a scrimmage, the girls can play both.  If it were a tournament or a non-league game then the player would have to choose, once they play a non-league game they have to stop club soccer.


This would not be true in San Diego. At least a few years ago the rule was if the HS scrimmage had a paid ref, you could no longer play with your club team.  I believe it has not changed.


----------



## charlie murphy (Nov 6, 2017)

I think that there was something with CRL that the teams playing could agree to an alternate dates so that there would be no conflict with HS 1) both teams needed to agree, and the 2) the home team needed to secure a field and the league would supply the refs. I also think that there were two games in question and that both of those games needed to fall on alternate dates. If you could not reschedule both  the games then neither could be played on an alternate date.


----------



## mirage (Nov 6, 2017)

soccermama213 said:


> ...........
> We are a HS in temecula area so CIF-SS?


snchz13 is correct.  Non-officiated scrimmages/friendlies do not count.  

Here's the link to the current CIF/SS Blue Book (Constitution and Bylaws):
https://cifss.org/resources/blue-book/


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 6, 2017)

soccermama213 said:


> I'm trying to find out if they can play in a preseason game before thanksgiving weekend. My dds HS team so canceling because half their team is playing thanksgiving weekend tourneys plus 3 are going to NC but I thought that week leading up to thanksgiving was ok. I'm sure it has paid refs since it's not a scrimmage
> 
> We are a HS in temecula area so CIF-SS?


Wait until your kid is done with Club then play HS.


----------



## soccermama213 (Nov 11, 2017)

Thank you for responses. Her HS rescheduled games but she is out until after NC anyway


----------



## Josep (Nov 12, 2017)

Everyone, stay safe in HS games!


----------

